# Linux 9.2 Ports Freischalten



## CZCC (25. Januar 2005)

*Suse Linux 9.2 Ports Freischalten*

Hi

ich habe Linux 9.2 installiert und möchte die Yast Firewall per SSH um weitere ports ergänzen wie mach ich das?

Cu
CZCC


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

CZCC hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe Linux 9.2 installiert


Nein, das hast du nicht... *traeller*


----------



## CZCC (25. Januar 2005)

Suse Linux 9.2


----------



## imweasel (26. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also einfach login über ssh und dann YaST starten... alles weitere sollte selbsterklärend sein, da YaST ja so _userfreundlich_ ist.   

Du kannst die neuen Regeln aber auch mit *iptables* selbst einpflegen.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Januar 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst die neuen Regeln aber auch mit *iptables* selbst einpflegen.


Das geht doch garnicht...


----------

